# Buzz Bike?



## ranman (Apr 30, 2017)

Picked up a crusty muscle bike project. None in my collection. Thinking seriously about putting this one in line. Struggling to find the serial number on this thing. 
A few questions. I read about people talking about seat pans. So is there a seat pan and then the seat goes on top of that?
This bike has a 16" in the front and 20" in the back. How hard are the tires and fenders to find. 
Western Flyer grips and seat at one time. No headbadge. 
Have seen several variations on the buzz bike chain guards. I think they come around from time to time.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2017)

i know nothing about them randy, it might a good rat bike though.


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 30, 2017)

Take a wire wheel to the left rear drop out to find the serial number. That will tell exactly what it is. If you take the fork off you should see original paint. It is a 20 x 16 bike so it is a desirable bike.


----------

